# Angel In Fires Of Inferno



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated to my Joannuszka Slisznszka’s fear.

Mi angel in despair of sinister world of jealousy 
captured by chain of thine own fear 
suppressed in sentiments of pity 
detained by walls of cowardice 

Mi angel tortured 
by he whose dread encloses in prison 
as possession in love of envy 
limited by he willed in insecurity 

Mi angel it be paradise of our abundance 
majesty of wealth in our bodies 
to deliver and reach delicacies of rose and root 
tender in nectars ever sweet

Mi angel, love unites in illusion of fantasy 
transporting us to place of our adoration 
where serpent sliders in paradise 
of rose delicate in lust scented garden

Mi angel it is in nocturnal visions 
decorated by beauty of our bodies 
creating works of sensuality 
wherest we met in adventure of delight

Mi angel it be in frenetic flights of storm 
that thou escapes thine inferno 
to flee with valor to corners of liberty

Mi angel, it be condemnation of bitterness 
shared by us in hope to realize fantasy 
of the pleasure in our will


----------

